# Any viz predictions inshore for Saturday?



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone have any reports on viz inshore? If weather holds up and we get clear of work were heading out Saturday to shoot a fish fry or two.

Jim...expecting a run on tanks for Saturday, if so we can stop by Friday and load up.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

the viz last week was decent, 25-30 feet, i am loading up for saturday as well. hope you kill em all...look forward to the report

cheers


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck guys. Hope you slay em. I can just never catch a break. It looks like the first decent weekend day in a loooooong time and I have a stinkin wedding to be at. My daughter is a flower girl in the wedding and I would get seriously put out to the couch for weeks if I missed this. But don't think I didn't try.:doh:doh


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

hey telum...if your couch was on the boat then everybody wins. :doh

tell her that you can looks at the pictures of the flower girl every rough day for the rest of the year!!!

good luck bro


----------



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody got room for a extra diver with his share of the expenses?

251-232-2958


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

racecarguy, i am waiting for our 4th to call me back, it will be last minute until i know if the boat is full, but i'll call you tommorrow night if its not. 

cheers


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

sean and race do ya'll dive out of dauphin island. if so, please give a viz report for this weekend if you get out. i am fishing this weekend with nondivers, but my diving buddies will be ready after this weekend. i would love to know if we were going to have to go out 20+ miles to get half way decent viz. thanks in advance.


----------



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

> *seanmclemore (4/9/2009)*racecarguy, i am waiting for our 4th to call me back, it will be last minute until i know if the boat is full, but i'll call you tommorrow night if its not.
> 
> cheers


Sean,

Great.....give me a call if you have room. I am setting on ready. Have 4 bottles ready. Two with nitrox 30% and two with air. Let me know!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Big change in forecast this morning.:banghead:banghead

*SATURDAY*
NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST. SEAS
3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. SLIGHT CHANCE OF RAIN


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

if anyone on pff is an indian...START DOING SOME RITUALS TO CALM DOWN THE SEAS PLEASE


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (4/10/2009)*if anyone on pff is an indian...START DOING SOME RITUALS TO CALM DOWN THE SEAS PLEASE


Sean, you have to be specific - NO rain dance. swear that rain always comes in with a wicked wind. 

good luck if yall get out.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

The weather is gonna suck tomorrow, not rain, friggin rough as hell though:hoppingmad. Oh well, it might settle by the afternoon, and maybe we can all try to get out. We shall see, anyway at least we get to kill some Stellas tonight Sean!:letsdrink See ya!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Vis is not too bad if you leave your Ray Charles glasses on. Other than that you would be better off waiting until the crud clears.


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Crap! 



NOAA strikes again!



There mostly wrong anyway... they WILL change it again before tomorrow!



Maybe for the better.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hell, they changed it to 2 to 3, what to do? I guess we have to keep our fingers crossed and maybe go for it!


----------



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

> *seanmclemore (4/9/2009)*racecarguy, i am waiting for our 4th to call me back, it will be last minute until i know if the boat is full, but i'll call you tommorrow night if its not.
> 
> cheers


Sean,

Ya'll gona try tomorrow?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

racecar, we got out saturday, but it was so spurr of the moment that i didn't get a chance to give you a call. i'll get you on the next one. the viz was so crappy tho that you didn't miss anything. i did get to kill a 25# aj, but that was because he was mildly retarded and he needed to die...bastard swam up to me and i didn't even have my gun cocked yet, he gave me time to pull the bands and shoot. dumb asses


----------

